# [UTF-8] [RÉSOLU] Impossible d'avoir un système full UTF-8

## HazeC5

(Re-]Salut.   :Wink: 

Voilà encore un soucis, qui par contre ne se posait pas  sur les autres PCs en suivant la doc...

J'ai donc lu la doc pour passer en utf-8.

J'ai bien crée fr_FR.UTF-8 avec:

```

localedef -i fr_FR -f UTF-8 fr_FR.UTF-8
```

Voici les différents pastebins des locales nécessaires pour votre info :

/etc/locale.gen

locale -a   < À noter qu'en simple user dans roxterm et gnome-term "français" est bien écrit correctement, mais pas dans gnome-term uniquement en root! Et pourquoi c'est "fr_FR.utf8" et pas "fr_FR.utf-8" ? C'est le 2è qui devrait être le bon ,non ?

/etc/env.d/02locales

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

Malgré tout ça, les terminaux en graphique [gnome-term et roxterm ] ne sont pas en utf-8  j'ai toujours des caractères bizarres à la place, il n'y a que l'affichage par défaut de  nano [ les lignes du bas "^O écrire" "Sauver l'espace modifié" etc... ] MAIS uniquement si je l'ouvre dans un TTY, par contre si je veux y écrire des accents ça passe pas.

En fait à part firefox et xchat [ pour celui-ci les " ° et •"  ne passent pas par exemple.]  où je peux écrire des "ê  ï " tout le reste n'est pas en utf-8. Idem avec enlightenment, si je choisi utf-8 , il se met en anglais ce bougre....

Je comprends pas , ça fait 3 jours que j'essaye de résoudre ce fichu problème mais je n'y parviens pas   :Crying or Very sad:   :Embarassed: 

Je n'ai pas eu de problème sur les autres PCs.. Aussi si je set SET_WINDOWKEYS="NO" [ J'avais ça par défaut sur les autres Pcs. Là il est mis à YES par défaut...] j'obtiens lors du restart de keymaps:

```

# /etc/init.d/keymaps restart  

keymaps         |* WARNING: you are stopping a boot service

keymaps         |* Caching service dependencies...              [ ok ]

keymaps         |* Loading key mappings [fr]...

keymaps         |KDSKBENT: Argument invalide

keymaps         |failed to bind key 18 to value 61604

keymaps         |KDSKBENT: Argument invalide

keymaps         |failed to bind key 46 to value 61602                 [ ok ]

keymaps         |* Fixing font for euro symbol...

keymaps         |on suppose iso-8859-15 euro                          [ ok ]

keymaps         |* Setting keyboard mode [UTF-8]...

keymaps         |KDSKBENT: Argument invalide

keymaps         |failed to bind key 18 to value 61604                 [ ok ]
```

Tandis qu'avec SET_WINDOWKEYS="YES" :

```

# /etc/init.d/keymaps restart 

keymaps         |* WARNING: you are stopping a boot service

keymaps         |* Caching service dependencies...              [ ok ]

keymaps         |* Loading key mappings [fr]...                       [ ok ]

keymaps         |* Fixing font for euro symbol...                     [ ok ]

keymaps         |* Setting keyboard mode [UTF-8]...                   [ ok ]
```

Et dans le kernel: CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

Voilà votre aide me sera d'un immense secours, car je désespère là ... Surtout que d'après la doc tout est OK...   :Exclamation: 

J'ai aussi parcouru ce forum et lu quelques topics mais rien n'y fait je ne m'en sors pas. J'ai honte   :Embarassed:   :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad:   ! Car comme dit plus haut sur les autres PCs je n'ai pas galéré autant ni aussi longtemps...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Aussi je pense avoir mis toutes les infos utiles, s'il en manque n'hésitez pas à le dire.

Ah  oui, j'oubliais les USES "nls" et "unicode" sont présents dans le make.conf depuis le début, donc tous les paquets utilisant ces USES sont compilés avec. J'ai aussi recompilé "glibc" après avoir fais un locale-gen ...

Merci @ vous pour votre précieuse aide, qui pour l'occaz sera plus que bienvenue   :Exclamation:   :Wink: 

----------

## Tom_

Perso, je suis en tout UTF8 et à priori on a quelques différences de config : http://dpaste.com/128887/

Peut-être que dans /etc/env.d/02locales, tu devrais avoir fr_FR.utf8 et non fr_FR.UTF-8. Il te manque des "" pour certaines variables dans /etc/env.d/02locales, c'est normal ? 

En espérant que mes extraits de conf puisse t'aider.  :Wink: 

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

Pour les accents , quand on fais "locale > fichier" et qu'on paste le fichier , en effet il manque des accents, mais ils figurent bien dans le fichier.

Sinon j'ai dons mis /etc/env.d/02locales comme le tiens, mais le seul truc que ça a modifié c'est dorénavant c'est qu'en root et en user dans les term graphiques le "français" apparaît correctement:

```

# locale -a              

C

français

...

fr_FR.iso885915@euro

fr_FR.utf8

POSIX
```

Sinon pour le reste c'est toujours le même cirque... C'est quand même bien étrange   :Exclamation: 

Et d'où sortez vous ce utf8 ? Dans la doc c'est pas ce qu'il y a , ici Ici par exemple ou dans l'autre page de la doc relative à UTF-8... Serais t'elle obsolète ?

Bon quoi qu'il en soit que ce soit utf-8 ou utf8 , je n'ai pas mon système en fr_FR.UTF-8   :Twisted Evil:   :Embarassed: 

Merci quand même Tom_   :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Bah mon 02locales, il se résume à ça pour moi :

```
LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"
```

Mon keymap est différent :

```
# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="fr-latin9"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""
```

Mon consolefont aussi est différent :

```
# /etc/conf.d/consolefont

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

CONSOLEFONT="lat9v-16"

# CONSOLETRANSLATION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"
```

Mais j'ai pas dit que mes confs étaient bonnes ^^

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Perso j'ai commenté CONSOLEFONT j'avais toujours des problèmes avec les polices proposés alors que celle par défaut quand on met rien marche très bien.

----------

## jean_no

Bonsoir

je remarque que plusieurs d'entre vous font référence

au fichier /etc/env.d/02locales (Notez le S à la fin de locale)

or le wiki http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml

précise /etc/env.d/02locale (sans S à la fin de locale)

est-ce important?

A+

----------

## xaviermiller

aucune importance. Les fichiers sont chargés par ordre (d'où les nombres en préfixe) dans tout le répertoire.

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

Malheureusement tout ceci ne change rien du tout. Et toujours lorsque je veux mettre enlightenement, en UTF-8 il se met en anglais... Je comprends vraiment pas.

J'ai tout commenté dans 02LOCALES, sauf  LANG, LC_ALL et LANGUAGE , j'ai commenté CONSOLETRANSLATION et CONSOLEFONT dans consolefont. Et dans Keymaps j'ai commenté EXTENDED_KEYMAPS et mis SET_WINDOWKEYS à NO ...Mais sans résultats concrets.

Mon /etc/locale.gen:

```

#en_US ISO-8859-1

#en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8

fr_FR ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15
```

Vraiment étrange...   :Twisted Evil:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Pas besoin de définir LC_ALL si tu définit déjà LANG perso j'ai ça dans mon /etc/env.d/99local

```

LANGUAGE="fr"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="ja_JP.utf8"

```

Ensuite on vérifie quel sont les locales réellement utilisés  avec la commande locale (sans l'option -a) toujours chez moi :

```
% locale

LANG=fr_FR.utf8

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_COLLATE=ja_JP.utf8

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_ALL=

```

Et vérifie aussi qu'il ne te manque pas un useflag utf8 ou unicode quelque-pars USE="utf8 unicode" emerge -pvuND world

----------

## HazeC5

Le USE utf8 n'existe pas, quand à "nls" et "unicode" ils sont dans le make.conf depuis l'installation ,donc tous les paquets les utilisant les ont bien d'activés.

```
# eix --installed-without-use nls

No matches found.

# eix --installed-without-use unicode

No matches found.
```

Et pour 02LOCALES:

```
 cat /etc/env.d/02locales

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LANGUAGE="fr_FR.utf8"

#LC_ALL="fr_FR.utf8"

#LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.utf8"

#LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.utf8"

#LC_TIME="fr_FR.utf8"

#LC_COLLATE="fr_FR.utf8"

#LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.utf8"

#LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.utf8"

#LC_PAPER="fr_FR.utf8"

#LC_NAME="fr_FR.utf8"

#LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.utf8"

#LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.utf8"

#LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.utf8"

#LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.utf8"

---------------------------------------------------------------

# locale

LANG=fr_FR.utf8

LC_CTYPE=fr_FR.utf8

LC_NUMERIC=fr_FR.utf8

LC_TIME=fr_FR.utf8

LC_COLLATE=fr_FR.utf8

LC_MONETARY=fr_FR.utf8

LC_MESSAGES=fr_FR.utf8

LC_PAPER=fr_FR.utf8

LC_NAME=fr_FR.utf8

LC_ADDRESS=fr_FR.utf8

LC_TELEPHONE=fr_FR.utf8

LC_MEASUREMENT=fr_FR.utf8

LC_IDENTIFICATION=fr_FR.utf8

LC_ALL=

---------------------------------------------------------------

# locale -a

C

français

french

fr_FR

fr_FR@euro

fr_FR.iso88591

fr_FR.iso885915@euro

fr_FR.utf8

POSIX
```

Le français apparaît correctement mais pourtant toujours pas d'accents dans les terminaux graphiques ou TTY ....  :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Par contre les caractères bizarres ça y en a à la pelle !!!

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

français est un alias vers fr_FR qui est en ISO-8859-1 et le nom de  cet alias est lui même en ISO-8859-1 donc quand tu aura un terminal UTF-8 fonctionnel  français s'affichera mal  :Very Happy: 

Pour tes terminaux graphiques y'a généralement une option pour définir l'encodage utilisé (dans gnome-terminal c'est dans Terminal->Définir le codage des caractères)

Si tu utilise zsh fait plutôt tes tests sous Bash, y'a encore des bugs bizzare avec l'UTF-8 et zsh (perso j'ai été obligé de rajouter un source /etc/zsh/zprofile dans /etc/zsh/zshrc pour que ça marche)

----------

## HazeC5

Wé GentooUser@Clubic j'utilise ZSH ^^. 

Tiens il y a du mieux soudainement, mais pas totalement, dans nano j'ai enfin les accents, mais uniquement dans les terminaux graphiques   :Surprised:  ...Mais je n'ai point rebooter encore.   :Confused: 

Pour le zprofile je n'avais pas besoin de le mettre sur les autres machines, je vais essayer pour voir, merci.

Sur ma clé USB en fat32 , les fichiers avec accents sont bien écrits, mais quand j'en ouvre un avec OOO , par exemple, là le nom du fichier perd sont accent pour 1 caractère bizarroïde ...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## HazeC5

Si je définis pas LC_ALL, celui-ci se défini de lui même à "LC_ALL=fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro" ainsi que toutes les locales que j'ai commenté dans le 02LOCALES, voilà pourquoi j'avais les accents dans nano soudainement ...  :Confused:   :Mad: 

```
# locale        

LANG=fr_FR.utf8

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro"

LC_ALL=fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro
```

Pff quelle misère à configurer ce PC !!!   :Shocked:   :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Nuitée ...   :Wink: 

----------

## HazeC5

HUg  :Wink:  !

Un petit UP , car je n'ai toujours pas réussi à mettre tout en UTF-8 ...   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Embarassed: 

J'ai vérifié sur le PC de secours et là tout est OK, et la config est identique à celle-ci , mise à part le 02locales qui est full utf8 sur l'autre PC ...  :Confused: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

perso voilà ce que j'ai dans mon 02locale:

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LANGUAGE="fr_FR.utf8"

Si tous tes fichiers sont bien configuré comme il faut (donc comme nous autres et comme ton autre pc de secours qui fonctionne, il n'ya pas de raisons..) avec le support de l'utf8...as-tu recompilé le @system ? 

Parce qu'il faut que ce soit pris en compte dans la toolchain...(et ensuite peut-être recompiler tes progs devant utiliser l'utf8...)

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

Kazuya  Tout ce que tu dis, je l'ai déjà fais refais etc...le @system 2x, d'ailleurs mes USES ont été mis direct à l"installe dans le make.conf ...Tout (re-)vérifié ...   :Twisted Evil:   :Embarassed:   :Confused: 

En fait dans nautilus, firefox , xchat [sauf les « » et • , qui fonctionnent bien sur l'autre PC, et certains caractères qui s'affichent bien dans l'éditbox mais pas une fois affichés sur le canal... ] , thunderbird [ sauf certains mails, alors que je n'avais pas ce soucis sur l'autre PC. ] les accents sont très bien, ainsi que la config de mon clavier....Il n'y a que ds les terminaux et les TTY que je n'ai pas les accents... C'est cela que je trouve vraiment étrange et qui me fait m'arracher les cheveux de ma ptite tête   :Confused: 

À ce propos voilà mon /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi  [Le même que sur l'autre PC]

Pour le reste de mes fcihiers de conf je n'ai rien modifié, ce sont toujours les mêmes que ci-dessus.

Bonne nuit, et merci...   :Cool: 

Bye .  :Exclamation:   :Wink: 

----------

## HazeC5

Salut  :Wink:  !

Éh bien après avoir laissé tombé ce problème durant presque 1 mois, il y a 15mn je retente de mettre e17 en UTF-8 , je le redémarre, et là quelle ne fût pas ma surprise que celui-ci est resté en français , YeahHhH   :Cool:   :Wink:  , ce qui est déjà très bon signe.

Du coup je mets 

```
LC_ALL=fr_FR.UTF-8@euro
```

 et là pareil dans les terminaux j'ai enfin les accents [ Sauf le "à" dans gnome-term qui devient "^" , mais je ne m'en sers que rarement de ce term...] et le sigle "€ " [Par contre je comprends pas pourquoi dans firefox et dans les terms , il n'apparaît pas normalement, à savoir le vrai sigle Euro  !]...J'ai jamais compris pourquoi, je sais pas chez vous si c'est pareil ... Ainsi que dans nano tout est ok !

Donc voilà soucis enfin résolu sans que je sache vraiment comment c'est arrivé, ni depuis quand   :Exclamation:   Dommage j'aurais bien voulu en connaître la cause, afin de l'expliquer pour d'éventuels nouveaux utilisateurs susceptibles de rencontrer le même soucis.    :Rolling Eyes: 

J'espère maintenant que le problème ne va pas réapparaître lors du prochain reboot.. Mais je ne pense pas, je croise les doigts   :Wink: 

Merci @ tous ceux qui ont tentés de m'aider à résoudre ce soucis.   :Wink:   :Cool:   :Smile: 

@ très bientôt. Bye Bye   :Exclamation: 

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

Vraiment bizarre ce PC ...

Ce matin j'ai re-émergé Glibc et voilà que le même problème ressurgit, même avec e17 ... Et bien évidemment je n'arrive pas revenir en full utf.8 ....

Donc en gros je vais attendre et ne plus y penser quelque temps, jusqu'à ce que bientôt tout rendre dans l'ordre , sans que je puisse comprendre pourquoi, ni quelle est la raison de ce problème sur ce PC ...   :Embarassed:   :Confused: 

@ Bientôt   :Exclamation: 

----------

